# FPS Einbruch von 30 auf 1 im Raid (wow)



## Perdoth (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo , habe seit 2 Wochen derbe FPS einbrüche bei boss fights . zurzeit heile ich als diszi und die fps sinkt auf 6-8 fps das ist grade noch so auszuhalten jedoch zwischendurch 2 sek standbild. wenn ich den boss ins target nehmen will um meinen schattengeist zu holen geht es sofort auf 1 fps runter und habe ca 10 sek standbild.
habe das ganze mal als shadow probiert und da geht garnichts mehr durchgehend 1fps und da kann man gleich aufhören irgendwas zu machen . habe die grafik von ganz hoch auf minimum gestellt und keine verbesserungen, den neuen grafiktreiber und windows update habe ich ebenfalls runtergeladen und installiert. Habe auch noch windows XP und wie gesagt vor 2 Wochen war alles super. Sind auch keine viren etc zu finden.
Bitte um hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg perdoth und frohe weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du die Grafik einstellen kannst, und es sich nicht verändert also egal ob hoch oder niedrig.
Kann es an der CPU liegen.
Diese kann dann evtl. dann der Engpass sein.
Teste mal ein Benchmark 3Dmark oder andere Games.
Oder aktuallisiere mal die Treiber.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich tippe eher auf den RAM, aber keine Garantie. 
Eventuell mal memtest86 und prime95 durchjagen. Wenn du fehlerfrei durchlaufen kannst du von nem Softwareproblem ausgehen.
Hast du dort Fehlermeldungen wird das Problem hardwareseitig liegen.


----------



## Perdoth (25. Dezember 2009)

Huhu danke für die Antworten ich finde im Internet keine Updates für AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Dezember 2009)

das Problem wird der CPU sein, mein System unten bringt in Freierwildbahn jenachdem wo ich bin 30-60 FPS im raid SOFORT wenn der Kampf beginnt 5-8 bei meinem Bruder allerdings der genau das selbe system hat aber einen besseren CPU einen Athlon II X2 250 3 GHZ läuft es ohne Probleme, hab Testweise auch mal seinen CPU bei mir rein gehauen da gings dann auch aber sag mal was für teile du im PC hast.


----------



## Perdoth (25. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> das Problem wird der CPU sein, mein System unten bringt in Freierwildbahn jenachdem wo ich bin 30-60 FPS im raid SOFORT wenn der Kampf beginnt 5-8 bei meinem Bruder allerdings der genau das selbe system hat aber einen besseren CPU einen Athlon II X2 250 3 GHZ läuft es ohne Probleme, hab Testweise auch mal seinen CPU bei mir rein gehauen da gings dann auch aber sag mal was für teile du im PC hast.


Das problem ist aber das ich es erst seint ca. 2 wochen habe davor ging alles ohne probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Amd Athlon 64x2 dual core processor 6000+
g-force 9800gt grafikkarte
hmm ja rest weiß ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo seh ich das genau?


----------



## Perdoth (25. Dezember 2009)

Habe 3DMark06 ma durchgelaufen und beim CPU Test 1 und 2 jeweils 0-1 Fps ... -.- heißt die CPU ist kaputt würd ich sagen?
Wie kann das passieren innerhalb von 2 Wochen und was für eine Hardware ist genau kaputt?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Dezember 2009)

nein, die ist bestimmt nicht kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (25. Dezember 2009)

Beim 3DMark06 ists komplett normal, dass bei den CPU Tests so zwischen 0-2 fps sind, da is nix kaputt. Aber ich denk ma eher dasses n softwareproblem sien wird, wenns vorher ja noch ging... Testweise mal auf ner anderen Platte win neu rauf und gucken ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Dezember 2009)

Perdoth schrieb:


> Das problem ist aber das ich es erst seint ca. 2 wochen habe davor ging alles ohne probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


2 Wochen sagst? da kamm der patch, da könnte ein Addon kaputt gegangen sein das noch kein Update hat versuchs mal ohne addons und dann machst nach und nach ein addon an bis das ruckeln anfängt dann weißt welches es ist


----------



## orthem (27. Dezember 2009)

Mach mal ein DirectX-update, hat bei mir geholfen und Windows macht das leider nicht automatisch. Ich hatte nach dem patch ähnliche Probleme und hab ewig dran rumgebaut. Neuer Graka-Treiber (195.62 ist der neuste nvidia). Dazu hab ich nTunes durchlaufen lassen(Feinabstimmung[hat ewig gedauert, aber gelohnt]). Stell in der nvidia systemsteuerung in den 3D-Einstellungen verwalten das antialiasing kpl aus für wow. 

Gruß

Achja, schau auf der blizz-hp in die FAQ´s unter Grafikprobleme, da siehst du, wie du die config.wtf editieren kannst, falls das oben genannte nicht hilft.


----------



## Perdoth (27. Dezember 2009)

habe mir mal directX 9.27 glaube ich runtergeladen jetzt fragt der mich wohin ich das haben will aber weiß jetzt nicht was ich suchen muss ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde erstmal den WTF Ordner von WoW umbenennen (noch nicht löschen) und schauen, wie es dann läuft. Klingt stark danach, als ob da 'n AddOn zugemüllt ist.


----------



## orthem (27. Dezember 2009)

Nix umbenennen oder löschen, bringt gar nichts, ich hab den kompletten Standardkram durchgezogen, den Blizz dir sagt, wenn es ein Problem gibt. Nichts davon hat geholfen. Habe sogar ein repair gemacht, umsonst. Erst die sachen, die ich oben schon genannt habe, haben nach und nach die alten werte wiedergebracht. ich spiele wieder mit ca. 60 fps, auch in ini´s oder Raids. Und sogar in dala zur Stoßzeit hab ich 30-40fps (vorher kaum 15)


----------



## Perdoth (2. Januar 2010)

habe mal paar addons ausgeschaltet und immer wieder probiert aber sobald ich den boss im kampf anvisiere laggt es sofort und mein pc macht laute geräusche (lüfter denk ich)


----------

